# Gute interne WLAN Karte



## smashbob (28. April 2016)

Hi,

ich gucke mich gerade nach WLAN Karten um, die meisten sind leider so "unschöne" Antennen die hinten an den PC
gesteckt werden, ich möchte den Tower an sich jedoch so clean wie möglich halten.

Habt ihr empfehlung für ne potente interne Lösung? Also irgendwas, was ich im Gehäuse verbauen kann?

Aktuelle WLAN Standarts, Bluetooth wäre optional, nich so wichtig.

Anbei meine Konfig:

1 x Palit GeForce GTX 980 Ti Jetstream, 6GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 3x DisplayPort (NE5X98T015JBJ)
1 x Intel Core i7-6700K, 4x 4.00GHz, boxed ohne Kühler (BX80662I76700K)
1 x ASRock Z170 Extreme3 (90-MXB0R0-A0UAYZ)
0 x Cooltek W2 schwarz (JB W2 K/600046940)
0 x be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 500W ATX 2.4 (E10-CM-500W/BN234)
0 x Prolimatech Black Genesis Kühlkörper
1 x G.Skill RipJaws V schwarz DIMM Kit  16GB, DDR4-3200, CL16-18-18-38 (F4-3200C16D-16GVKB)
1 x ADATA Premier SP550  240GB, SATA (ASP550SS3-240GM-C)
0 x Prolimatech Ultra Sleek Vortex 14 schwarz


----------



## D0pefish (28. April 2016)

WLAN-Stick?


----------



## Superwip (28. April 2016)

Die Karte ist nur die halbe Miete, auch eine interne Karte braucht externe Antennen.


----------



## smashbob (28. April 2016)

Kann ich den intern anschliessen?

OFFTOPIC: Is Dopefish nich von commander keen? 
Aaaah flashback


----------



## D0pefish (28. April 2016)

Das ist geheim!
Angenommen du hast einen WLAN-Router, dann sollte doch ein WLAN-USB-Stick ausreichen WLAN-Adapter Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland oder muss es eine interne Karte sein?


----------



## smashbob (28. April 2016)

Interne Karte fände ich tatsächlich schöner, da ich möglichst wenig am PC dranhängen haben möchte, gibts Interne WLAN Karten ohne Antenne oder ist das einfach nur dumm?


----------



## Schallrich (29. April 2016)

Meinst sicher so etwas.
Wie der Empfang bei solchen Karten ist weiß ich aber nicht.

Intel Wireless-AC 7265 + Bluetooth, M.2/E-Key (7265.NGWG.W) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Superwip (29. April 2016)

Es gibt keine interne Karten ohne Antenne. Interne Karten werden meist ohne Antenne verkauft aber so hat man keinen Empfang.

Auch eine intern montierte Antenne macht in einem geschlossenen PC-Gehäuse wenig Sinn weil das Gehäuse das Signal recht gut abschirmt womit der Empfang wohl -je nach Gehäuse- zumindest sehr schlecht ist.

Um externe Antennen kommt man auch mit einer internen W-LAN Karte kaum herum.


----------



## Abductee (29. April 2016)

Meine Empfehlung:
Gigabyte GC-WB867D-I, PCIe x1 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Die Antenne hat einen Magnetfuß und lässt sich optisch so platzieren das sie am wenigsten stört.


----------

